# Chromidotilapia kingsleyae spawn



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

After two years, they finally started breeding a few weeks ago. First spawn I did not save, but the female carried for 3-4 days, so I"m sure they were fertile. Yesterday (Friday) they were at it again, this time I was prepared with the camera and got a nice sequence of spawning shots. The one below is just a tease showing both fish nicely, with eggs. This species lays an entire plaque of eggs, then the female picks them all up at once to mouthbrood them. I thought all Chromidotilapia were biparental, but this male apparently doesn't agree; he chases her off to a hiding place as soon as they are done.

Oops, can't link from cichlidae.com. Too bad this site doesn't host attachments like everybody else does these days. I don't like to put pictures on hosting sites, too much hassle.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is the link (I hope it works) for those not members of cichlidae. If this isn't OK with you, let me know.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

That's a pretty nice looking fish, I've never seen or heard of them before. Congrats on the eggs. Hopefully everything goes good and you end up with some fry.


----------

